# 64位系统只认出4g内存[已解决，但仍不知原因]

## chenct

x58的主板。 同一台电脑上， Windows 7能认出6G， gentoo里只认出4G， 这会是什么原因?Last edited by chenct on Sun Oct 24, 2010 5:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## duanhong169

menuconfig里面的Processor type and feature----->High Memory Support选项有设置成64GB吗？

----------

## chenct

64位似乎没有那个选项。 

我昨天我又编了几次内核， BIOS里也乱改一通， 不知怎么就好了。 不过我还是想不出有哪个选项是和内存相关的， 总该不会是MTRR和NUMA吧?

----------

## zhangmms

你用的是64位版本么？

----------

